# Last touch bottle



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Johnny have you got any last touch bottles in?

also cant see the waffle weave glass towels are these still on the site?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

-only a couple - more on their way. We have some equivalent types in stock.

Any good ?



Mr Marine


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

- whoops, waffle weave glass towels - we don't do these any more..................sorry.

We have a very very plush white MF though.....


Mr Marine


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Mr Marine said:


> -only a couple - more on their way. We have some equivalent types in stock.
> 
> Any good ?
> 
> Mr Marine


Are these the generic ones l200 steve purchased recently?

Dissapointed on the glass towels as these are really good
did they just not sell or just not available from Pakshak

Thanks for the replys


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Versoman said:


> Are these the generic ones l200 steve purchased recently?
> 
> Dissapointed on the glass towels as these are really good
> did they just not sell or just not available from Pakshak
> ...


We do have some of the generic ones L200 Steve bought here - 
http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9885

and here is the others that Mr Marine is talking about - 
http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10008

You would obviously need a spray head too.

As for the glass towels, they werent really a big seller for us and we found most people just bought the 16" x 27" drying towel instead.

Johnny


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Johnny i'll get an order together

Cheers 

Matt


----------

